# Seltsamen Internetshop entdeckt (wahrscheinlich Fake) generalüberholte Apple Produkte



## Thetiga (29. Juni 2018)

Hi

Ich bin gerade beim durchforsten des Netztes auf eine sehr sehr seltsame website gestoßen. 

8 Invest GMBH – 8invest

eigentlich nichts besonderes. eine fake shop wie viele. 

was mich schwer verwundert, ist das als zahlmethode paypal angegeben ist. ich hatte vorhin mal kurz mit falschen daten versucht weiter im bezahlvorgang vorzufahren. man wird tatsächlich auf paypal weitergeleitet. wie es aussieht auch auf die echte paypal website. eingeloggt habe ich mich dann aber nicht mehr. 

was meint ihr, was steckt hinter dieser betrugsmasche? was wäre passiert hätte ich den paypal vorgang abgeschlossen?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (29. Juni 2018)

War zwar jetzt nicht auf dem Link aber hab jemandem aus Berlin der Apple Produkte auch Generalüberholt damals meine gebrauchte R9 280X  für 120€ verkauft als die Preise so bei ~80€ lagen.

Der wollte nur bestimmte Modelle die auch passen. Habe Ihn natürlich gefragt was er mit der GK anfangen möchte.

Siehe da Apple PC´s usw. 

Also muss kein Fake sein.


----------



## Stueppi (29. Juni 2018)

Wie kommst du eigentlich zu dem Schluss das es sich dabei um einen fake Shop handeln muss? Für mich sieht der legit aus.


----------



## Thetiga (29. Juni 2018)

das ist ja das ziel von denen... nur schau mal genauer hin. die bewertungen wirken allesamt merkwürdig. selbst die negativen wirken irgendwie noch positiv,  alle bewerter haben lediglich diesen shop bewertet! die preise sind bei weitem die günstigsten im ganzen netz. weit unter gebruachten ebay auktionen! 

schau mal in den datenschutz 

"
Hinweis zur verantwortlichen Stelle
Die verantwortliche Stelle für die Datenverarbeitung auf dieser Website ist:

8invest GmbH
Louis Petit
Brünner Str. 10
04209 Leipzig
"

google nach der adresse und du findest ein detektivbüro 

unter der firmenadresse 
8invest GmbH

Oststraße 80
40210 Düsseldorf

findet sich eine kita

Unter der Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer findest du auch nur eine andere firma. und auch sonst findet man im internet abgesehen von den gefakten trustpilot bewertungen fast nichts

das ist zu 99,9% ein fake


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2018)

Handelt sich vielleicht auch um Hehlerware.

Edit: Wobei Preise im oberen dreistelligen Bereich auch nicht so verdächtig günstig sind.


----------



## Thetiga (30. Juni 2018)

das macbook pro 2016 15 zoll mit 2,7 GHz kostet bei  apple um die 3000€. bei ebay auktionen um die 2k-2,5k hier angeblich für 1400€. die bewertungen sind fake! einige sind doppelt. die schlechten sind alibi bewertungen. am ende sind es total lächerliche gründe die die angeblichen "käufer" aufführen. 7 tage versand, 9 tage bis geld zurück. etc pp. lustigerweise haben aber alle am ende doch noch das erhalten was sie wollten. das alles soll dem potentiellen betrugsopfer das gefühl geben dass er hier am ende doch sein produkt erhalten würde.


----------

